# choas and or orks for de



## rosar (Aug 14, 2011)

want de army i have about 5k worth of orks for how much de you can message me or post here plz


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

what orks do you have. Cash is about all I can do...Paypal that is...


----------



## rosar (Aug 14, 2011)

u name it i prolly got it
150 boyz
5 battlewagons
3 trukks
12 bikes
gazkul
painboy
meganobz(over 5)
10 kommandos
30 lootas
bigmek shok atack gun
bigmek kff
10 stormboyz
the leader of stormboyz
burnaboyz


----------



## rosar (Aug 14, 2011)

and alot of nobz


----------

